# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Φάρμακα και προληπτικές αγωγές

## Nopi

Γειά σε όλους! Θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας την ανησυχία μου κι όσοι έχετε κάποιες γνώσεις να μου προσφέρετε τα φώτα σας  εχω ένα κοκατιλ 1μιση χρόνο. Είχε αρρωστήσει μέσα στο πρώτο 6μηνο και ο κτηνίατρος μου είχε δώσει αντιβίωση για ψυττακωση την οποία μου είχε πει να την κάνω 40 μέρες. Για να μην πολυλογώ έγινε καλά. Αλλά ο κτηνίατρος μου έδωσε κι άλλα φαρμακα και μου είπε για πρόληψη κάθε κάποιο διάστημα να του τα κάνω όλα. Αγωγή για ψυττακωση, αγωγή για σκουλικι, αγωγή για λοιμωξεις, φάρμακο για ψείρες. 

Ο προβληματισμος μου είναι ο εξής, είναι σωστό να επιβαρύνω τον παπαγάλο με τόσα φάρμακα κάθε 3 και λίγο χωρίς λόγο? Εσείς κάνετε προληπτικά τέτοιες θεραπείες? 

Να τονίσω ότι ο γιατρός ήταν κτηνίατρος και όχι πτηνιατρος. 

Στάλθηκε από το STK-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ανδρίκος

Δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να πας σε πτηνιατρο να πάρεις μια δεύτερη γνώμη

----------


## Nopi

> Δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να πας σε πτηνιατρο να πάρεις μια δεύτερη γνώμη


Δυστυχώς στην περιοχή μου δεν έχουμε πτηνιατρο αλλιώς εννοείται ότι εκεί θα επέλεγα να πάω εξαρχής 

Στάλθηκε από το STK-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

